# Floor Grates- How To Keep Clean



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm new to the group, will be picking up the 23RS next weekend. With 3 boys & a big lab (our only daughter), Just wondering how everyone deals with the sand, dirt & doghair that will end up down there. Does it require cleaning out each time used, or is there something to put over the hole to trap the dirt/hair? Looking for any suggestions.
4xys


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Many of us have gone to the hardware store and have purchased grates that actually close. As I was tired of taking the grates off, dragging out the shop vac after each trip, we have done this mod. I don't have any pictures, but if you search this forum, you will find some. We went to Lowe's and they had some wood ones that match the floor.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

and







!!

We travel with our 2 Llewellin Setters, and there is lots of hair. What we have done is invest in lots of throw rugs, and 2 runners. We cover the floor vents with them. It also helps with the dirt that is tracked in, etc. Just take them out, and give a good shake, and put back down. Then when I get home, I take them out, give a good vacuumning of the TT, and put them back down. I also put an old quilt on the sofa (the dogs have claimed it for themselves)







and that gets a good shaking during the trip. This and the smaller throw rugs are easy to wash and get ready for the next camping trip.

Hope this tips helps. (also the rugs help in case you get a rock on the bottom of your shoe, you won't "mar" your floor with it.

HEIDI


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I replaced the floor vents in our OB with operable vents from Lowes.

The hardware stores also have vent filters (Cut to size) that block debris from falling in and stuff blowing around.

The filters can be found in the HVAC section of stores.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

What everyone else said, plus a big HI and welcome!

Carl


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I unscrewed my, cleaned them and I put magnets over them. I have a friend with a sign shop and he gave me scraps. I cut them to fit over the grates. They do get slid off sometimes but I have had good luck with keeping dirt out.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

X2 on the magnets----found them at Bed Bath and Beyond


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know what I can add? All good ideas. Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Somebody else on here (John??) had a great idea of using some leftover window screen and it is held in place by the sides of the vent itself.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Magnet covers are the best at keeping out the junk.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome and here is what we did..... Bought the closable ones from Lowes.

**** BEFORE ****










**** AFTER ****


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty much what we do too (great too see other think about things like this). I am going to purchase the closing vents, but right now while not in use, screen or papertowel (DH doesn't like it).


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I try to keep the throw rugs over them and then take off the grates and vacumn them out after each camping trip.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Just went through this yesterday. I had to unscrew them all (again) and vacuum them out (again). Everytime I have to do this I say to myself "I have to buy the closeable vent covers!" One of these days I will actually do it.

What are magnet covers?

Cheryl


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

I couldn't believe how fast dirt was collecting in the ducts. Then...after our last trip... I found my 8yo DD "cleaning" the OB. Yep, she thought it was great to have a "trash chute" built right into the floor!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Virginia Creeper said:


> I couldn't believe how fast dirt was collecting in the ducts. Then...after our last trip... I found my 8yo DD "cleaning" the OB. Yep, she thought it was great to have a "trash chute" built right into the floor!


Kids..ya gotta love'em! LOL


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I took the screws out of my grates and then left them out. Next, I cut a some plastic screen and duct taped it nice and neat to the bottom of the grate. The screen catches all the dirt and stuff and ocassionally I lift out the grate (the reason I leave the screws out) and toss the debris outside. Works for us -- cost was nearly nothing.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Welcome to
Outbackers!!*


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

4xys said:


> I'm new to the group, will be picking up the 23RS next weekend. With 3 boys & a big lab (our only daughter), Just wondering how everyone deals with the sand, dirt & doghair that will end up down there. Does it require cleaning out each time used, or is there something to put over the hole to trap the dirt/hair? Looking for any suggestions.
> 4xys


x3 for the magnets. I got 3 to a package at home depot and just cut them to size, works great a little sliding but no big deal, keeps dirt out and a little cheaper then changing all 3 of the vents.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

4xys said:


> I'm new to the group, will be picking up the 23RS next weekend. With 3 boys & a big lab (our only daughter), Just wondering how everyone deals with the sand, dirt & doghair that will end up down there. Does it require cleaning out each time used, or is there something to put over the hole to trap the dirt/hair? Looking for any suggestions.
> 4xys


x3 for the magnets. I got 3 to a package at home depot and just cut them to size, works great a little sliding but no big deal, keeps dirt out and a little cheaper then changing all 3 of the vents.

I forgot to Say WELCOME to the OBC


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We tried the magnet covers. If you haven't purchased anything yet, save you money and don't get the magnet covers. We were at a toss up, standing there in the isle at Lowe's, "should we get the magnets or should we get the closing grates". We opted for the magnets. Two camping trips later, we were back at Lowe's getting the closing grates. Each time that you step on the grate with the magnet on it, the magnet would move, just a bit. But all of the "just a bits" added up to falling off enough not to do it's intended purpose. The closing grates are a bit more $$$, but will save time and aggravation.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just did the "closing grate" thing this week. We were just gonna get the plain covers that matched what was in the trailer, but the DW splurged and got some good looking covers, cheap......They are 4" x 10" and were very easy to change out. They will stay closed, as we never used the furnace in the last trailer and I doubt we use this one. We had the magnets before and they worked fine for us......Really just a matter of preference.

Kirk


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

So how do the closing grates keep dirt out? If you close them, dirt will fill up the grate, except for the really fine stuff that will sift THROUGH the grate and end up in the duct. Now if you open the grate because you need heat, the grate will dump everything into the duct.

So what's the solution? Is your vacuum powerful enough to pull all the dirt from the closed grate? If not, what's been gained?










Bill


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> So how do the closing grates keep dirt out? If you close them, dirt will fill up the grate, except for the really fine stuff that will sift THROUGH the grate and end up in the duct. Now if you open the grate because you need heat, the grate will dump everything into the duct.
> 
> So what's the solution? Is your vacuum powerful enough to pull all the dirt from the closed grate? If not, what's been gained?
> 
> ...


Clean ductwork.
Large objects can be easily dumped out of the grates if needed.
Less loss of cold air into the ductwork below the floor.
Control of heating in different "rooms".
Good looking (some can get pretty fancy if desired).
And yes, when the trailer is home our VacuFlow vacuum is powerfull enough to clean them.
Just some ideas we thought of before we chose to use install them. If they dont meet your needs choose a different option.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> So how do the closing grates keep dirt out? If you close them, dirt will fill up the grate, except for the really fine stuff that will sift THROUGH the grate and end up in the duct. Now if you open the grate because you need heat, the grate will dump everything into the duct.
> 
> So what's the solution? Is your vacuum powerful enough to pull all the dirt from the closed grate? If not, what's been gained?
> 
> ...


Clean ductwork.
Large objects can be easily dumped out of the grates if needed.
Less loss of cold air into the ductwork below the floor.
Control of heating in different "rooms".
Good looking (some can get pretty fancy if desired).
And yes, when the trailer is home our VacuFlow vacuum is powerfull enough to clean them.
Just some ideas we thought of before we chose to use install them. If they dont meet your needs choose a different option.








[/quote]

I guess you have it all figured out.

Bill


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> I guess you have it all figured out.
> 
> Bill












They work so far for us. may not be the best alternative, but so far so good.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I think there are many good suggestions here. Since I felt the problem was not in the grates themselves but the bright HDG metal below that showed
all the dirt. I took my covers off and used low gloss black spray paint to coat the interior ductwork (BQ grill paint will work). Only took a few minutes to
do all three and it significantly reduces your ability to see the dirt. I still clean them, but not nearly as often. It's the bright HDG surface below that allows
you to see all the dirt that is the problem in my opinion.

Your house probably has somewhat similar vents but you most likely don't clean below the vents because you can't see the dirt very easily. There
is still dirt there you just can't see it.

Paint the ductwork flat black and save a lot of work!

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We just went to the local flee market and bought 4x10 registers that close and open. Look great and work extremely well.










Thor


----------

